# Best Walther Gunsmith



## leo77 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have several High End Pistols that I use in competition including Wilsons, a Nighthawk, and several S&W 3rd Gen. Performance Center Pistols.
I would also like to use my Walther P99 in Competition.
Im looking for one of the best Walther Gunsmiths to make this P99 As Accurate As Possible.
Recently purchased a Jarvis MG Barrel and would like to have a Trigger Action Job, Barrel Fitting and anything else that can be done to get the Best Performance out of this Pistol.
Any Recommendations would be Appreciated.
Thanks Much


----------

